# Vermont Castings VF25 - Remote Upgrade is it possible??



## jps32 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a Sundance VF25 that is currently a manually operated stove. Can I just purchase a remote control unit or do I need to a complete valve upgrade? Is there a way to tell if my current configuration is capable of being upgraded?


John


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 4, 2012)

If it's got a millivolt valve & can be hooked to a wall thermostat, it should be remote compatible, but I don't work on House Vented units, so I could be wrong...


----------



## sticks (Nov 28, 2012)

One way to tell is you currently use a switch to turn it on you can use a remote or thermostat


----------



## mygasfireplacerepair (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes you can add a remote.  The VF25 runs on a millivolt system so you should be able to add a Skytech 1001 remote (if you just wanted an off/on option) or the Skytech 1001TH if you wanted one with a thermostatic option.


----------



## sticks (Dec 7, 2012)

@ our store we did sell some vf25s that were manual only. some of the valves looked just like the millivolt valves but did not have the operator head. Look for three screws labeled TH TP and TH/TP


----------

